# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Մհեր Մկրտչյան (Ֆրունզիկ)

## Վազգեն

Գիտե՞ք չէ, որ այսօր Ֆրունզիկը 76 տարեկան կդառնար, եթե կենդանի լիներ։ 
 Այստեղ կդնեմ իրան նվիրված մի հոդված Ազգ օրաթերթից։

  ՆԱ ԱՊՐԵՑ ՈՒ ԾԻԾԱՂԵՑՐԵՑ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ, ԻՍԿ ԻՐ ՀԱՄԱՐ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ ՉՄՆԱՑ

Հայ բեմի անվանի ու անմոռանալի դեմքերից մեկն էր Մհեր (Ֆրունզիկ) Մկրտչյանը, որն այսօր կլիներ 76 տարեկան: Սակայն անսպասելի ու դաժան հիվանդությունը 13 տարի առաջ խլեց մեզանից մեր ամենասիրելի արտիստին ու այսօր նրա բացակայությունը զգացվում է: Մեր Ֆրունզը դեռ մանկուց երազում էր իր ծնողների փափագը տեսնել՝ Անիի, Արեւմտյան Հայաստանի ... ազատագրումը: Սակայն հենց այդ կարոտն էլ սրտում նա հեռացավ ու իր ժողովրդին թողեց իրեն կարոտելու պատգամը: Ֆրունզիկի բոլոր խաղացած դերերը, անկախ նրանից դրանք փոքր էին, թե գլխավոր, մշտապես գերում ու առանձնահատուկ ժպիտ էին արթնացնում: Մեր Ֆրունզը գերեց ու ծիծաղեցրեց բոլորին, սակայն իր համար ժամանակ չգտավ մի փոքր ծիծաղելու...

Երեկ կեսօրին Կոմիտասի անվ. պանթեոնում էին Մհեր Մկրտչյան արտիստական թատրոնի դերասանները, արվեստագետներ եւ այլ թատրոնների դերասաններ, որոնք խնամքով մեծ արտիստի շիրմաքարը զարդարեցին ծաղիկներով: Նրանք եկել էին մեծ ժողովրդականություն վայելած, կինոյի ու թատրոնի անկրկնելի արտիստի ծննդյան 76-ամյակը խնկարկելու եւ լռության մի քանի րոպեներով հարգելու նրա անմար հիշատակը: Հուզված էր Մհերի եղբայրը` թատրոնի գեղ. ղեկ. ռեժիսոր Ալբերտ Մկրտչյանը, որին խնդրեցի բնորոշել Մհեր Մկրտչյանին որպես մարդ, որպես դերասան եւ որպես եղբայր. «Իմ բնորոշումը շատ էգոիստական է, շատ եսասիրական... որովհետեւ ինձ համար Մհերը «աստված» էր իր բոլոր բնորոշումներով` որպես տաղանդավոր դերասան, որպես եղբայր, որպես հայր: Նա մի մարդ էր, որ երեխա ծնվեց ու երեխա մահացավ, ու որի համար տիեզերքում սերն էր, որը ուժ էր տալիս նրան ստեղծագործելու: Անչափ բարի, ազնիվ մարդ էր, որը երբեւէ չի նեղացրել որեւէ մեկին, ու եղեռնից մազապուրծ ծնողներիս կարոտը դեպի մեր էրգիրը իր հետ տարավ»:

Ֆրունզի երեւակայությունը անսահման էր, որն իր հետ բերում էր համ ու հոտ եւ գերում էր, լիներ բեմում, թե կինոյի հրապարակում: Արվեստագետները նշում էին, որ այսօր Ֆրունզի պակասը զգացվում է, չնայած որ նրա ժամանակներն անցել են... Բայց Ֆրունզի թողած դերասանական ժառանգությունը մնաց ու դարձավ երիտասարդ սերնդի համար բեմական դպրոց, ու այսօր իր անունը կրող թատրոնը («Մ. Մկրտչյան արտիստական թատրոն») շարունակում է նրա թողած ավանդն ու մշտապես ժպտադեմ նկարներից մեզ է նայում ու կարծես կրկնում է իր հոր խոսքերը` է՜յ, հե՜յ («Մենք ենք, մեր սարերը» ֆիլմից): Դերասան Ազատ Գասպարյանը Ֆրունզին բնորոշեց ահա այսպես. «Նա մարդ էր մեծատառով, կոմիկ դերասան ու նաեւ ինչ-որ տեղ «բժիշկ», որը իր ծիծաղով հարյուր-հազարավոր հանդիսատեսների է բուժել ծիծաղով: Ֆրունզը իր խաղընկերներին խաղացնում էր ու հենց դրանով գերում էր իր հանդիսատեսին: Ասեմ, որ մեր մեծերի տեղերը եզակի են լինում եւ ես չեմ կարող ընդունել, որ այսօր Ֆրունզը «չկա», նա կա ու միշտ կլինի, քանի նրան հիշում ենք ու երբեք նրան «փոխարինող» չկա»: Իսկ Ֆրունզի խաղընկեր ու ընկեր Անդրանիկ Հարությունյանի (Կոմիտասի անվ. կամերային տան տնօրեն) համար «նա զարմանահրաշ մարդ էր ու դերասան, որի տեսակը շատ քիչ է: Մհերը կյանքում ոչ մի դեր չխաղաց պարզապես խաղալու համար, նա ապրեց ու ապրեցրեց հանդիսատեսին իր դերակատարումներով ու դարձավ անմահ: Մեր Ֆրունզը չնայած ֆիզիկապես չկա այսօր, սակայն նա մահից հետո անգամ մեռած չի ու 13 տարի է անցել, նա միշտ մեզ հետ է ու մշտապես երկխոսության մեջ է ժողովրդի հետ: Մենք այսօր բոլորս մեղավոր ենք, որ մեր Ֆրունզ-Մհերը մեզ հետ չէ: Չկարողացանք պահել նրան իր շփոթված ու աստվածատուր զգացմունքներից, որտեղ նա խճճվեց ու չկարողացավ դուրս գալ: Դրան գումարվեցին նաև ընտանեկան դժբախտություններն ու տապալեցին նրան... Մենք բոլորս մեղավոր ենք, որ չօգնեցինք նրան»:

Իր անունը կրող թատրոնը, որտեղ վերջին անգամ մեր Ֆրունզը խաղաց «Հացթուխի կինը» ներկայացումը, երեկ երեկոյան Ֆրունզի ծննդյան օրվա առիթով բացեց «Արտ-կլուբ»` նկարիչ Աշոտ Համբարձումյանի եւ դերասան Լալա Համբարձումյանի մտահղացմամբ: Այն կդառնա արվեստագետների համար մի կենտրոն, որտեղ հաճախակի կլինեն հանդիպում-քննարկումներ, բանավեճեր: Երեկոյի ընթացքում Ֆրունզի մասին գնահատանքի խոսքեր շատ ասվեցին ու դեռ երկար կասվի: Իսկ ներկաները եւս մեկ անգամ հնարավորություն ունեցան դիտելու մի տեսաժապավեն, որտեղ ամփոփված էին Ֆրունզի բազմաթիվ դերակատարումներ, կյանքի տարբեր դրվագներ եւ իհարկե նրա խաղը ու ձայնը:

Մհեր Մկրտչյանը ապրեց բոլորի համար, իսկ իր համար ապրելու ժամանակ չմնաց...

                                         ՄԱՐԻԵՏԱ ՄԱԿԱՐՅԱՆ

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009), Manya (10.06.2009)

----------


## Վազգեն

Ամենաշատը սիրում եմ «Հայրիկ» ու «Միմինո» ֆիլմերում Ֆրունզիկի խաղացած կերպարներին։  :Rolleyes:  
 Է՜հ, ափսոս որ ինքը էլ չկա։   :Sad:  Շատ ինքնատիպ դեմք էր ինքը։

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Մհեր Մկրտչյանը ոչ միայն մեծատառով Դերասան էր, այլ նաև մեծատառով Մարդ ...Հենց նման մարդկանց է, որ ասում են անահատակնություն , որոնց մեջ  խտացած, ուռճացած ձևով հանդես են գալիս այնպիսի հոգեկան իրողություններ, որոնք սովորական մարդկանց մեջ թույլ դրսևորումններ ունեն:
Ապսոս , որ նա կարճ ապրեց,... ափսոս , որ նա չապրեց այն կյանքով, որին արժանի էր 
Հետաքրքիր է, համարյա միշտ,  նման անհատականությունները անձնական կյանքում դժբախտ են լինում

----------


## Artgeo

Շատ եմ սիրում  :Love: 
Շատ տաղանդավոր մարդ, շատ տխուր կյանքի պատմություն…  :Sad:

----------

Enigmatic (09.06.2009), Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> 


Աչքերի թախիծը ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Կարծում եմ Մհեր Մկրտչյանը կինոյում հայ լավագույն դերասանն ա: 
Իր կինոներում շատ խոխմաներ կան, որ ինքն ա հորինել: Բայց էդ մարդը ոչ միայն ծիծաղեցնում էր նայողին, ուրիշ տրամադրություններ էլ էր ստեղծում: "Եռանկյուն"-ի կինոյի մեջ, որ պարզվում ա լողալ չգիտի, ինքը նենց ա խաղում անմեղ սուտասանի կերպարը, որ ես խղճում եմ իրա կերպարին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շատ եմ սիրում Ֆրունզիկին։ Արդեն շատ բան ասվեց նրա մասին, ես էլ այդ ամենի հետ, իհարկե, համաձայն եմ, միայն կավելացնեմ, որ իմ ամենասիրած հայ դերասանն է, որի հանճարեղ դերերից ոչ մեկը չեմ կարող առանձնացնել այն պարզ պատճառով, որ բոլորն էլ շատ լավն եմ համարում, համով-հոտով, յուրահատուկ, մի խոսքով՝ ֆրունզիկական։ Ախր ո՞ր մեկն առանձնացնեմ. «Եռանկյունու» Գասպարի՞ն, «01.99»-ի Գարսևանի՞ն, թե՞ «Նվագախմբի տղաների» Դմբուզ Արսենին... Դե, բնական է, բոլոր դերերը նշել հնարավոր էլ չի։ Բայց դե ինչքան էլ շատ ու բազմազան լինեն նրա դերերը, Ֆրունզիկը միշտ էլ մնում է Ֆրունզիկ՝ իր անչափ հայկական դեմքով, խոսքով ու շարժուձևով, միևնույն ժամանակ՝ իր տեսակի մեջ միակն ու անկրկնելին։  :Love:

----------


## John

Ինչ ասեմ...երևի միայն այն,որ հպարտ եմ իրա նման հայրենակից ունենալու համար,իրա բոլոր կերպաները շաաատ եմ սիրում,ու ապսոսում եմ,որ շուտ հեռացավ կյանքից...

----------


## Lider2006

Իրա պես դերասան դեր չեմ տեսել: Կարոխ ենք հպարտանալ որ ինքը հայա: Իրա կենսագրուտյունը կարդալուց մի քիչ հուզվաեցի իրա պես մարդը արջանի չի եխել տենց կյանքի Ինքը հազար անգամ ավելի լավին եր արջանի:

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

Մ տառը
Մհեր Մուշեղի Մկրտչյան:
-Ղուրբան ջան, կտեսնի՞ս, անուն, ազգանուն և հայրանունիս սկզբնատառերը կսկսվին Մ-տառով, ճի՞շտ է: Մեծամտություն չհամարես, բայց ըդիք կնշանակե Մեծատառով Մեծ Մարդ:

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Ֆրունզիկի ու նրա արվեստի մասին անհնար է խոսել առանց հիացմունքի.. Նրա կերտած յուրաքանչյուր կերպար կարողանում էր հասնել հանդիսատեսի սրտին :Ցավալի է, որ նրա կյանքն այդքան դաժան ստացվեց:
Ռուսական ՕՌՏ ալիքով Մհեր Մկրտչյանին նվիրված  հաղորդման մեջ ասվեց մի արտահայտությունը, որն իմ կարծիքով լիովին բնորոշեց Ֆրունզիկի կյանքԹ...
Մարդ, որ շրջապատված էր անսահման սիրով, բայց տառապում էր հենց սիրո պակասից... :Xeloq:  
Հպարտ եմ, որ կաող եմ խոսել Նրա մասին որպես հայրենակից ու համաքաղաքացի, իսկ Գյումրիում տեղադրված հուշարձանն իրոք համապատասխանում է Մհեր Մկրտչյանի Իր կերպարին....

----------


## docart

> Հպարտ եմ, որ կաող եմ խոսել Նրա մասին որպես հայրենակից ու համաքաղաքացի, իսկ Գյումրիում տեղադրված հուշարձանն իրոք համապատասխանում է Մհեր Մկրտչյանի Իր կերպարին....


Ես էլ եմ շատ հպարտ, որ այսպիսի Մեծությունը իմ համաքաղաքացին է, բայց արձանը կուզենաի տեսնել ավելի ուրախ տեսքով: Ֆրունզը միշտ ուրախացրել է, իսկ այդ արձանի մեջ այնքան թախիծ ու տխրություն կա:

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

«Գիտեմ որ մարդիկ ինձ սիրում են:
Բայց դա նրանից է, որ ես էլ 
Իրենց եմ շատ սիրում,
Բոլորին՝ մէկ առ մէկ:»
Ֆրունզիկ Մկրտչյան

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Որպես դերասան համաշխարհային մեծություն էր Ֆրունզը, խոսքեր չկան:
Իմ համար Նա մնումա համար առաջինը արվետսի մեջ: Իսկ որպես մարդ՝ կատարելություն: Էդքան սեր ու էդքան դժբախտություն, Էդքան ուրախություն , կենսախնդություն ու էդքան թախիծ: Միևնույն ժամանակ շատ պարզ ու հանելուկային մարդ...
Չգիտեմ, խոսքեր չկան, բավականա մարդ նայի Ֆրունզի նկարին, ինձ թվումա արդեն պատկառանք կզգա նրա հանդեպ, չի կարա չսիրի էդ մարդուն:
Իսկ նրա դերերը, նրա խաղը, ԻՄՊՐՈՎԻԶԱՑԻԱՆԵՐԸ !!!  .....
Մենք ենք մեր սարերը-
-Չորս ոչխարի մենակով  մորթեցիր , մենակով կերար՞ հա՞
-Հա, մենակով, ես բռնել եմ, ես մորթել եմ ես էլ կերել եմ, ՈՒԶՈՒՄ Ե՞Ս ՀԵՏ ՏԱՄ, ԲԱԱԱԱ...
Կամ ոստիականատնից դուրս գալուց.
–Տո քու մեջդ էէէէսքան մարդկություն կա՞
  Հեհեյյյյյյ.....
Կամ եռանկյունին, ուղղաթիռի հայտնի տեսարանը.
-Ուստա, Համոն փողի չի տվել...

Անկրկնելի ա:

----------


## Մանոն

> Որպես դերասան համաշխարհային մեծություն էր Ֆրունզը, խոսքեր չկան:
> Իմ համար Նա մնումա համար առաջինը արվետսի մեջ: Իսկ որպես մարդ՝ կատարելություն: Էդքան սեր ու էդքան դժբախտություն, Էդքան ուրախություն , կենսախնդություն ու էդքան թախիծ: Միևնույն ժամանակ շատ պարզ ու հանելուկային մարդ...
> Չգիտեմ, խոսքեր չկան, բավականա մարդ նայի Ֆրունզի նկարին, ինձ թվումա արդեն պատկառանք կզգա նրա հանդեպ, չի կարա չսիրի էդ մարդուն:
> Իսկ նրա դերերը, նրա խաղը, ԻՄՊՐՈՎԻԶԱՑԻԱՆԵՐԸ !!!  .....
> Մենք ենք մեր սարերը-
> -Չորս ոչխարի մենակով  մորթեցիր , մենակով կերար՞ հա՞
> -Հա, մենակով, ես բռնել եմ, ես մորթել եմ ես էլ կերել եմ, ՈՒԶՈՒՄ Ե՞Ս ՀԵՏ ՏԱՄ, ԲԱԱԱԱ...
> Կամ ոստիականատնից դուրս գալուց.
> –Տո քու մեջդ էէէէսքան մարդկություն կա՞
> ...


Ինձ մնում է միայն ստորագրել *Հայի* գրառման տակ, որովհետև ամեն ինչ սրտով էր ասված: Միայն կավելացնեմ *տխուր աչքերով* այդ դերասանի ևս մի իմպրովիզացիա, որը դիտելիս միշտ սիրտս կտոր-կտոր է լինում, ու չեմ կարողանում զսպել արցունքներս. դա այն տեսարանն է «Հին օրերի երգը» ֆիլմից, երբ Ֆրունզը ծամում-ուտում է Արուսի երրորդ որդու *Սև թուղթը*: 
Նա իրոք պատկանում էր *աշխարհն իր շալակին տանող* մարդկանց թվին:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ո՞րը ասես, ո՞րը թողես...

----------


## Բարեկամ

http://www.aravot.am/2007/aravot_arm/March/31/u07.htm

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

Այնպես, ինչպես սիրել են Ֆրունզիկին Երևանում, չեն սիրել ոչ մեկին,- ասում են դերասանի ընկերները: Եվ մինչև այժմ լեռների երկրում, ամենուրեք՝ աշխատասենյակներում, խանութներում, շուկաներում, կոշկակարի արհեստանոցներում, կախված են նրա նկարները: Հայաստանը ժպտում է աշխարհին ամենատխուր հայի՝ Ֆրունզիկ Մկրտչյան ժպիտով:
          Գյումրի, Երևան, Մոսկվա, Լոս Անջելես...

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Մախլուտո

> Կարծում եմ Մհեր Մկրտչյանը կինոյում հայ լավագույն դերասանն ա: 
> Իր կինոներում շատ խոխմաներ կան, որ ինքն ա հորինել: Բայց էդ մարդը ոչ միայն ծիծաղեցնում էր նայողին, ուրիշ տրամադրություններ էլ էր ստեղծում: "Եռանկյուն"-ի կինոյի մեջ, որ պարզվում ա լողալ չգիտի, ինքը նենց ա խաղում անմեղ սուտասանի կերպարը, որ ես խղճում եմ իրա կերպարին:


Ուստաաաա , Համոն փողը չի տվել  :Smile:

----------


## smilingangel

Կարծես ամեն ինչ ասվեց...
Իսկ կան բաներ, որ չեն կարող արտահայտվել բառերով,կհասարականան: Ահա այդպիսի մի զգացում է ինձ համակում Ֆրունզիկ Մկրտչյան անունը լսելիս... Սիրում, հարգում եմ ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆ... ՀՊԱՐՏ ԵՄ, ՈՐ ՆԱ ԷԼ, ես էլ,  ՀԱՅ ԵՆՔ...
Մեր կողքին ֆիզիկապես ներկա չլինելու համար թախծում եմ անպատմելի...
Իսկ սենյակումս կախված նրա նկարից ինձ ամեն օր նայող աչքերը հիշեցնում են, որ. 
Մահը մերն է, մենք՝ մահինը,
Մարդու գործն է միշտ անմար...
 Ֆրունզը անմահ է ու հավետ կապրի հայերիս սրտերում...

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

Մհեր Մկրտչյանի մասին

Շեն ու ամենաբաշխ հոգի:   
*  Սիլվա Կապուտիկյան*
Ժողովուրդը նրան չի մոռանում և երբեք չի մոռանա:
*Վարդուհի Վարդերեսյան*
Մի Ֆրունզ, մի Հաեաստան:
*    Սոս Սարգսյան*
Դժվար էր մտերիմ լինել և չկորցնել պատկառանքը Մկրտչյան-երևույթի հանդեպ:
*          Խորեն Աբրահամյան*
Ապրեց դժբախտ մարդու, տաղանդավոր մարդու կյանք:
*Հեղինե Հովհաննիսյան*
Նվիրված էր բոլորին ու սիրված էր բոլորից:
*Ժորա Հարությունյան*
Ֆրունզիկ եկավ, Մհէր գնաց:
*Ժիրայր Անանյան*
Հզոր դերասան էր և մեր միջի ամենադժբախտը:
*Լևոն Թուխիկյան*
Փոքր դերի մեջ էլ վառ էր որպես անհատականություն:
*Վլադիմիր Մարյան*
Նա դեմքին երբեք դիմակ չդրեց:
Դեմքը դիմակ չընդունեց...
*Սարո Գյումրեցի*
Նա մեծ քաղաքացի էր, մեծ Հայ:
*Ժենյա Ավետիսյան*
Հայերենում չկա այն բառը, որով կարելի է բնորոշել Մհեր Մկրտչյանին:
*Ալբերտ Մկրտչյան*
Կգա ժամանակ՝ մենք ոչ մեկս չենք էղնի, 
Բայց Մհերը կեղնի.... :Smile: 
*Ռուբեն Գասպարյան «Ղուրբան»*

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Արիս

իրա դերերը նայելիս մարմնովս սարսւռա անցնում, նենց բնական ու նենց լավա խաղում...
կտոր մը երկինքում , են վոր երեխու վրա ջղայնանումա . էդ պահը վօնցա տպավորվել մեջս...
-Թելը  քաշէ, թելը քաշէ, ըհը, կտռեց, բա վոնց.... թյու...
չգիտեմ , բառեր չկան...եթե հայերը վերադառնային կռապաշտությանը, ինձ թվումա առաչիններից մեկն ինքն է, որ պիտի պաշտեն.... ՀԱՆՃԱՐ...

----------


## keyboard

Ներկայացման էի գնացել, Հացթուխի կինը, Մհեր Մկրտչայն թատրոնում:Երբեք չեի պատկերացնի, որ ես այդքան կհուզվեմ, չէի կարողանում ինձ զսպել արցունքները ակամայից հոսում էին... :Cray: 
Իմանալով Մհեր Մկրտչայնի դառը ճակատագիրն ու կյանքի ընթացքը և դիտելով այդ ներկայացումը, արդեն վերջում, երբ լույսեռը վառվեցին ոտքի վրա կանգնած արցունքներս էի սրբում, շատ եմ հարգում, սիրում և ափսոսում, որ էլ չկա մեր *ՄԵԾԸ* չկա ու երբեք էլ չի լինի նրա նման *ՄԵԾԸ*: Ափսոսում եմ, որ երեխաներս արդեն չեն կարող այպես գնահատել նրան ինչպես իմ ծնողները ես ու իմ հասակակիցները, որտեվ հիմա արդեն երեխաները ավելի շատ հետաքրքրվում են Բլությութով, Սոնիյով եվ այլն...
Չշեղվեմ թեմայից, կարելի է անվերջ խոսել նրա մասին, անվերջ լսել նրա ձայնը և հասկանալ, որ կա դեռ փրկություն... :Sad:

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Կարելի է ասել` Ամենայն Հայոց Դերասան :Good: 
Լավ ա հնչում չէ՞ :Hands Up:

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## comet

Ուրախ ու տխուր մարդը: Համարյա բոլոր ֆիլմերը հաջողված են ու սիրելի: :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Ամենալավ, ամենատաղանդավոր հայ դերասանն է եղել Մհեր Մկրտչյանը։

----------


## Shauri

...ու չափազանց ծանր կյանք է ունեցել  :Sad:  Մի անգամ կարծեմ Կուլտուրա ալիքով էր, հաղորդում էին ցույց տալիս նրա մասին, ուղղակի փշաքաղվեցի թե ինչքան բան մենք չգիտենք...

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ամենալավ, ամենատաղանդավոր հայ դերասանն է եղել Մհեր Մկրտչյանը։


Ես կասեի ոչ միայն հայ, այլև համաշխարհային մակարդակով Դերասան:

Բոլոր խաղացած դերերն էլ գլուխգործոց են, չգիտեմ էլ որ մեկն ասեմ, "Նվագախմբի տղաներ"-ը, 01-99-ը, տո որ մեկն ասեմ, սպանում ա...

----------


## Dayana

եկեք ֆիլմերից էլ խոսենք  :Smile:  սկսենք հենց ամենահայտնի ֆիլմերից ՝ Միմինո, Մեր մանկության տանգոն, Եռանկյունին  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> եկեք ֆիլմերից էլ խոսենք  սկսենք հենց ամենահայտնի ֆիլմերից ՝ Միմինո, Մեր մանկության տանգոն, Եռանկյունին


«Մենք ենք, մեր սարերը», ստեղ շաատ լավ ա, յուրահատուկ  :Good:

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Վերջին գրառումները տեղափոխված են «Մհեր Մկրտչյանը և նրա ֆիլմերը» թեմայից։*

----------


## SAS

Թեթև էր արվեստն իմ, խնդում,
Բայց կյանքս այնքան դժվարին էր...

Վահան Տերյանի այս տողերը կարծես թե գրված են հատուկ Մհեր Մկրտչյանի համար: 
Ողբերգական ու տառապալից անձնական կյանք և այնքա՜ն լուսավոր ու կենսունակ արվեստ...

Ինքը ուրախ չեղավ, բայց դարձավ բոլորիս ուրախությունը:
Մեր  վերջին լացող-խնդացող հայը, մեր պաշտելի ու բոլորիս հարազատ Ֆրունզը:

-Տո՛ւր ինծի, Տեր, ուրախություն անանձնական...(с)

----------

Լուսաբեր (10.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

:Sad: 


Եվ ինչու՞ ենք մենք այսօր այսքան քիչ հիշում նրան  :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (09.06.2009), davidus (09.06.2009), Jarre (26.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (10.06.2009), ԿԳԴ (09.06.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Blush: մամայիս քեռին շատա նման Մհեր Մկրտչյանին, 90-ականներին նրա հետ մի ֆիլմում ա նկարահանվել, բայց անունը չեմ հիշում, երեկ էլ հեռույստացույցով ցույց էին տալիս :Love:  Իրար շատ են նման, տարբերությունը երևի մենակ էնա, որ Քեռիիս քիթը Ֆռունզիկի քթից մեծա  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

:Love:

----------

Ambrosine (09.06.2009), davidus (09.06.2009), Jarre (26.09.2009), Ribelle (09.06.2009), Venus (10.06.2009), Լուսաբեր (10.06.2009), Փոքրիկ (09.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzHFTW8XXMs


Լեո ջան ապրես.....  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ֆրունզիկին սիրում էին միլիոնները, բայց նրան անհրաժեշտ էր միայն մեկ սեր, որը նա այդպես էլ չգտավ...

Ի՞նչ սիրո մասին է խոսքը  :Xeloq:

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իրա կյանքի մասին ֆիլմը դիտելուց մարմինս փշաքաղվում էր, նենց էի լացում
ինքը հանճար ա, տաղանդը քիչ ա ասված իրա դեպքում

----------


## Լեո

> ինքը հանճար ա, տաղանդը քիչ ա ասված իրա դեպքում


Ինքը տաղանդավոր հանճար էր ու հանճարեղ տաղանդ: Ազգի մեծ ասելով՝ այ հենց նրան կարելի է հիշել:

----------

davidus (10.06.2009), Enigmatic (10.06.2009), Venus (10.06.2009)

----------


## Venus

Ֆռունզիկը հայ կինոարվեստում իմ համար առաջին տեղում է
իրա պեսները ծնվում են դարը մեկ անգամ  :Smile: 
հպարտ եմ որ ես նրա համաքաղաքացին եմ  :Hands Up:

----------

Լեո (10.06.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ֆրունզի մասին մտածելիս էլ հուզմունք եմ ապրում... Մեծ մարդ, տաղանդավոր դերասան, բարության մարմնավորում.
Այն եզակի դերասաններից է, որի խաղը և՛ լիաթոք ծիծաղ է առաջացնում, և՛ հուզում է մինչև սրտի խորքը: Նրա ոչ մի ֆիլմ չեմ կարող առանձնացնել, բոլորն էլ  յուրօրինակ են ու շատ սիրելի:Ամեն անգամ նայելիս, ցանկություն է առաջանում կրկին ու կրկին նայել: Հայ դերասանների մեջ իմ ամենասիրելին է. Նրա ֆիլմերը նույնպես:

*Մհեր Մկրտչյան*. Խինդ ու ծիծաղ առաջացնող Մեծ մարդ, որի կյանքը այնքան տխուր է եղել: Ու զարմանում եմ միշտ, ինչու՞ են Մեծերը այդքան դժբախտ...

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009), Լեո (10.06.2009), Մանուլ (05.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ֆրունզիկին սիրում էին միլիոնները, բայց նրան անհրաժեշտ էր միայն մեկ սեր, որը նա այդպես էլ չգտավ...
> 
> Ի՞նչ սիրո մասին է խոսքը


երեխեք, էս հարցին պատասխանեք...  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Միայնության պատմություն (մաս 1)


Միայնության պատմություն (մաս 2) 


Միայնության պատմություն (մաս 3) 


Միայնության պատմություն (մաս 4) 


Միայնության պատմություն (մաս 5)

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2009), Jarre (26.09.2009), Փոքրիկ (10.06.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Հայ կինոարվեստի ամանաինքնատիպ անունների շարքին է դասվում մեծ դերասան, ԽՍՀՄ ժողովրդական արտիստ Մհեր (Ֆրունզիկ) Մուշեղի Մկրտչյան անունը:Ծնվել է 1930թ-ի հուլիսի 4-ին, Գյումրիում: Սովորել է Գյումրու արվեստի դպրոցում եւ թատերական ստուդիայում: Այնուհետեւ տեղափոխվել է Երեւան եւ 1945-46թթ սովորել Մռավյանի անվան թատորնին կից ստուդիայում: Ավարտելուց հետո խաղացել է Մռավյանի թատրոնում` մարմնավորելով տասնյակից ավելի կերպարներ: 1953թ-ից դերասանի իր տաղանդը ցուցադրել է Սունդուկյանի անվան դրամատիկական թատրոնի բեմում: Զուգահեռ սովորել է Երեւանի գեղարվեսատաթատերական ինստիտուտում: Նա նաեւ պիեսներ է բեմադրել, որոնցից ամենահաջողը Մաքսիմ Գորկու “Մեծ խորությունն” էր: Ֆրունզիկ Մկրտչյանի կինոկարիերան սկսել է 1955թ-ից: 1959թ-ին Համասի Մարտիրոսյանի հրավերով խաղացել է “01-99” կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմում: “Այբոլիտ-66” (1966թ,) “Կովկասի գերուհին” (1966թ), “Միմինո” (1977թ) ֆիլմերում մարմնավորած դերերը Ֆրունիզիկին Խորհրդային Միության լավագույն կատակերգական դերասանի համբավ են բերել: Զուգահեռ դերասանը արտակարգ վարպետությամբ է խաղացել հայկական կինոյի այնպիսի դասական դերերում, ինչպիսիք են “Եռանկյունի” (1967թ), “Մենք ենք մեր սարերը” (1969թ), “Հայրիկ” (1973թ), “Նահապետ” (1977թ), “Հին օրերի երգը” (1982թ), “Մեր մանկության տանգոն” (1985թ) ֆիլմերը:Արժանացել է բազմաթիվ պետական բարձր պարգեւների: Էկրանից դուրս ողբերգություններով լի է եղել մեծ դերասանի անձնական կյանքը: Նրա առաջին կինը` Դոնարա Մկրտչյանը հոգեկան խանգարում է ստացել եւ կյանքի մնացած տարիներն անց է կացրել հոգեբուժարանում: Մհերը ստիպված է եղել մենակ դաստիարակել 2 երեխաներին: Դժբախտաբար տղան էլ է ժառանգել մոր հիվանդությունը: Կյանքի վերջին տարներին դերասանի մոտ կախվածություն է սկսել ալկոհոլից: 1993թ-ի դեկտեմբերի 29-ին նրան մահացած են գտել Երեւանի իր տանը:
  

Շատ եմ սիրում Ֆրուզիկին: Նրա նման դերասանները ցավոք այսօր շատ քիչ են: Ամեն անգան իր ֆիլմերը նայելիս անկախ ինձանից հուզվում եմ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (07.12.2009), Yeghoyan (07.12.2009), Yevuk (05.07.2010), Դեկադա (07.12.2009), Շինարար (07.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (07.12.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Այսօր Մհեր Մկրտչյանի ծննդյան օրն է, հիշում եք չէ՞: 


Երբ էգոիզմդ հասնում ա գագաթնակետին, մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ մտածում ես, որ էսպիսի մարդիկ ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես չլինեն: Եթե լինում էլ են` չճանաչես: Որովհետև երբ նրանք դադարում են լինելուց, ինքդ քեզ լիարժեք մարդ համարելդ դառնում է գրեթե անհնար: Նա էսօր 80 տարեկան կդառնար, եթե ճակատագիրն ու մենք` մարդիկս, ավելի բարեգութ ու արժանապատիվ գտնվեինք:  (c) Վարպետ

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.07.2010), Yevuk (05.07.2010), Մանուլ (05.07.2010), Շինարար (04.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

16 տարուց ավել որնա չկա՞: Հավատս չի գալիս....
Չէ նա կա, մեր հետ է ու հետագա սերունդներն Էլ իրոք ըստ արժանվույն կգնահատեն նրան,ինչ մենք լինելով նրա արվեստի անմիջական ականատեսները համոզված եմ բավականին զլացանք:
Բավականին հաջողակ դերասան ու միաժամանակ բավականին անհաջողակ մարդ, այո նաև դժբախտ...
Ափսոս.....

----------

Meme (04.07.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Երբ ասում եք լավագույն հայ դերասան, ես ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ բան եմ լինում... որովհետև իմ կարծիքով նրա և Կարպ Խաչվանքյանն իրար հետ են առաջինը...

Նա մահից առաջ գնաց իր աղջկա տուն և հերթով պատմեց իր թաղման մանրամասերը, թե ինչպես կլինի... Նա իմաստուն էր...'

----------

Meme (04.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ես էլ եմ ափսոսում,որ նման դերասան ենք կորցրել....
Նա հավիտյան  կմնա մեր սրտերում  որպես անմահ դերասան և կմնա միշտ առաջին տեղում ինձ համար,սիրում ենք քեզ «Մեծ դերասան»

----------


## My World My Space

Ֆրունզն ինչ խոսք անկրկնելի կերպար էր, ու է, ոչ միայն Հայաստանի, այլ նաև ողջ աշխարհի մասշտաբով.... Եչկու անգամ բախտ եմ ունեցել անձամբ տեսնել նրան, քանի որ հորս հետ մոտ էին....Մնակական հիշողությանս մեջ Ֆրունզը տպավորվել է, որպես անսահման բարության մարմնացում` էնքան հասարակ ու բարդ իր մարդկայնությամբ

Մի երկու բան կպատմեմ նրա կյանքից, որոնց մասին չի խոսվել, ինչքան ես գիտեմ:

Մի անգամ գիշերը ֆրունզը  24-ը կանգնեցնում է ներկայիս ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան առջև` փողոցի մեջտեղում և լայնքով: Ու սկսում է ոգևորված պարել: Մոտենում են ոստիկանները.
- Ֆրունզ ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, չի կարելի ստեղ կանգնել...
Ֆրունզն իրեն հատուկ կոլորիտով պատասխանում է.
- Տղա, ըսիգ ո՞ւմ քաղաքն է, իմ քաղաքը չէ՞... հբը օր իմն է, դու ի՞նչ կենես ստեղ, ես ուրդեղ գուզեմ, ընդեղ կկայնիմ....

Պատմում է հորս ու Ֆրուզի ընդհանուր ընկերը.
- Մի անգամ Ֆրունզիս  հետ  (ի դեպ նրա բոլոր ընկերներն ու մտերիմները նրա մասին խոսելիս պարտադիր Ս-ով էին խոսում....) որոշեցինք գնալ Սոչի հանգստանալու: Ֆրունզս թե` արի էրթանք արձակուրդայինս ստանամ, նոր էրթանք: Գնացինք Հայֆիլմ, արձակուրդայինը ստացանք, ու ուղիղ օդանավակայան: Օդանավակայանում մեզ չթողեցին տոմս գնենք: "պատիվ տվեցին"....
Հասանք Սոչի, ու ամեն քայլափոխի մեզ խնդրում էին իրենց հետ սեղան կիսել.... 10 օր մնալուց հետո մեզ հանդիսավոր կերպով ճանապարհեցին Երևան: Երբ հասնաք հետ Ֆրունզս գրպանից հանեց փողերն ու ասաց.
- Ծո, էս մենք հեչ ծախս չենք էրե՞....
Ու իրոք ոչ մի ռուբլի չէինք ծախսել....


Ռեժիսոր Գայդայի հուշերից....
Մի անգամ ինչ-որ պետական միջոցառման մասնակցելու համար Ֆրունզը, Կիկաբիձեն ու Գյադայը պետք է գնան Կրեմլ: Ներս մտնելիս անվտանգության աշխատակիցները նրանցից անձնագրեր են պահանջում: Ֆրունզը պրոֆիլով կանգնում է ու ասում:
- Էս էլ իմ անձնագիրը, նմա՞ն եմ,- ու ավելացնում,- տղա ջան ձեր մոտ որ ամերիկաներից լրտեսներ են գալիս առանց անձնագրերո՞վ են լինում....
Հմաընդհանուր ծիծաղից հետո նրանց ներս են թողնում.....


Ի դեպ Գերմանիայի Կինոքննադատների միությունը  2000թ. Ֆրուզին  ճանաչել է "20-րդ դարի լավագույն տրագիկոմիկ"....

----------

Agni (05.07.2010), Albus (05.07.2010), dvgray (05.07.2010), Kita (13.07.2010), Nadine (07.07.2010), Norton (05.07.2010), Հարդ (05.07.2010), Մանուլ (05.07.2010), Ուլուանա (05.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.07.2010)

----------


## dvgray

բավականիօն հաջող ֆիլմ ցուցադրեցին ՕՌՏ-ով, ապրեն իրանք: ու ֆիլմն էլ շատ հաջող էր ընտրված ՝  "Ունայնություն ունայնության" :

Մեծ Արտիստ
Մեծ Մարդ

----------

My World My Space (05.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Անկեղծ ասած էս պատմությունը մի քանի անգամ ուզեցել եմ գրել, բայց վերջին պահին փոշմանել եմ որովհետև չեմ սիրում ուրիշի անձնական կյանքը քննարկել, կամ էլ այնպիսի պատմություններ պատմել, որոնց արժանահավատությունը ստուգել/ապացուցել հնարավոր չէ։ Բայց հիմա որոշեցի գրել։ Կարծում եմ կհետաքրքրի։

Ֆրունզիկը հորս ընկերն էր։ Ճիշտ է իրենք շատ մտերիմ ընկերներ չէին, բայց բավական հաճախ էին հանդիպում։ Սակայն ես ընդամենը երկու անգամ եմ առիթ ունեցել իրեն տեսնելու։ Վերջին անգամ տեսել եմ իր մահվանից երևի մի երեք ամիս առաջ՝ 93-ի աշնանը։ Արդեն բավական հյուծված էր։ Այդ օրը հաջողվեց որ ես ու Ֆրունզիկը առանձին զրուցենք։ Ես մոտ 13 տարեկան էի, բայց իր խոսքերը, հայացքը ու ձայնը դաջվել են մտքիս մեջ։

Իրեն հարցրեցի.
- Ինչո՞ւ եք այդքան տխուր։
- Է՜, բալիկ ջան, այդքան սիրող կա, բայց սեր չկա.... Դու չես հասկանա....
- Բայց գիտե՞ք մեր հաևանները, մամաս, տատիկս, ես, ընկերներս... ում ճանաչում եմ, բոլորը ձեզ սիրում են։
- Իրանք ինձ չեն սիրում, իրանք իրանց են սիրում....

Ընդամենը այսքան տևեց մեր զրույցը, հետո հայրս միացավ մեզ, ու բնականաբար իրենք շարունակեցին իրենց գործերը։ Իսկ ես մինչև այսօր մտածում եմ այդ խոսքերի իմաստի մասին՝ «Իրանք ինձ չեն սիրում, իրանք իրանց են սիրում»  :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  08:39 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  08:31 ----------

Վաաայ, գրառումս կատարեցի հետո նկատեցի, My World My Space-ի գրածը ....  :Blush:  




> ..... Եչկու անգամ բախտ եմ ունեցել անձամբ տեսնել նրան, քանի որ հորս հետ մոտ էին....


Փաստորեն միակ բախտավորը չեմ  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.07.2010), Agni (05.07.2010), My World My Space (05.07.2010), Norton (05.07.2010), Yeghoyan (06.07.2010), Հարդ (05.07.2010), Մանուլ (05.07.2010), Մուշու (08.04.2016), Ուլուանա (05.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.07.2010)

----------


## Agni

Երեկ միակ դեպքերից էր, որ հեռուստացույցից հաճույք ստանամ...Երեկոյան Ֆռունզին նվիրված կենսագրական վավերագրական ֆիլմեր էի նայում ու էլի տխրեցի ու ուրախացա... Այդքան տաղանդ ու այդքան խորություն մի մարդու մեջ, աներևակայելի է...

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.07.2010), My World My Space (05.07.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Վանաձորում Մհեր Մկրտչյանի արձանն է այսօր տեղադրվել: Չեմ պատմում, թե ավելի քան մեկ տարի ինչ կրքեր էին բորբոքվում այս արձանի շուրջ, շահերի ինչ բախումներ կային այստեղ, չգիտեմ, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ: Լռում եմ այն մասին, թե որքանով եմ ինքս հավանել արձանը: Ուղղակի ցանկացա, որ դուք էլ տեսնեք այն: Կարծում եմ` սա վանաձորյան հանդիպումների նոր վայրն է լինելու, դուդուկահար տղայի արձանից շատ հեռու չի :Smile: 
Կցորդ 48699

Ի դեպ, երեկ հեռուստացույցով Գյումրիում Մհեր Մկրտչյանի արձանը տեսա, շատ հետաքրքիր արձան էր :Smile:

----------


## einnA

3 օր Լենինականում էի:Չգիտեմ խոսքերով ոնց ասեմ, որ ճիշտ լինի արտահայտել այն խառը զգացումները, որ ամեն անգամ այդ քաղաք եմ գնում:Ամեն մի քար, թուփ,շենք այնքան հարազատ են դարձել, մի տեսակ հենց քեզ տեղացի ես զգում, որ ասում են էս քարն իմն է, էս թուփն իմն է  :Wink: ... կոլորիտային քաղաք է, շունչ ու հոգի կա:Բայց քաղաքի _Վարպետաց փողոցի_ հենց այն շենքը, որտեղ Ֆրունզիկի թանգարանն է, առանձնահատուկ մի տեղ է:Առաջին հայացքից անկյունում գտնվող անշուք, հին շենք է երևում, բայց ներսում այնքան ջերմություն, տրտմություն, Ֆրունզիկի աչքերում այնքան տխրություն ու միաժամանակ դեմքին այնքան երգիծանք կա, որ քարանում ես մի պահ իր հաղորդած այդքան շատ գույներից:Քանի անգամ գնաս մեկ է ամեն անգամ նոր բան ես տեսնում: Հուզվում ու զարմանում ու միաժամանակ ուզում ես էլի ու էլի նայես, որ ամեն մի բջիջդ ներծծվի իրենով...
Հասկանում ես, որ *ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ* ասված բառը իմաստավորվում է...

Մի քանի թաքուն նկարներ թանգարանից  :Wink: 

Фото0293.jpg

Фото0294.jpg

Սա էլ Շինարարի տեսած արձանը հեռուստացույցով :Smile:  - իմ ամենասիրված կերպարն է... ոտքերին նայեք

(33).jpg

----------

Շինարար (07.07.2010)

----------


## Smokie

Շատ եմ սիրում Մհեր Մկրտչյանին: Նա ծիծաղ պարգեւեց բոլորին, բայց ինքը չծիծաղեց:
Նա ո՛չ-թե խաղում, այլ ստեղծագործում էր, նրա խաղը լի էր իմպրովիզով՝ լիներ թատրոնում, թե լիներ կինոյում: Մհեր Մկրտչյանը խաղում էր կոմիկ դերեր, բայց ավելի շատ սիրում էր դրամատիկ դերեր: «Ես մանկություն չեմ ունեցել, մանկապարտեզ չեմ տեսել, բակ չեմ տեսել, ես տեսել եմ միայն թատրոն,» ասել է հանճարեղ դերասանը: Նրա ամենասիրելի դերը՝ Սիրանո դը Բերժերակն էր, Ֆրունզն էլ այդ կերպարի պես հայտնի էր իր մեծ քթով ու ինքն է՛լ էր հաճախ կատակներ անում սեփական քթի վերաբերյալ, «դեռ մանկուց ինձ ավելի անհանգստացրել է ո՛չ-թե այն, թե ինչու է իմ քիթը այդքան մեծ, այլ ա՛յն թե ինչու են ուրիշների քթերն այդքան փոքր»: Ռեժիսյոր Գեորգի Դանելյան նրա մասին ասել է, «որպեսզի հասկանաս նրա տաղանդի ամբողջ զորությունը, պետք է տեսնել նրա գործերը ո՛չ-միայն կինոյո՛ւմ, այլ նաեւ թատրոնում: Ինձ համար նա «Սիրանո դը Բերժերակ»-ի լավագույն կատարողն էր»: 
Իսկ Խորեն Աբրահամյանն ասել է «Դերասան սկզբից մինչեւ վերջ: Մենք կոլլեգաներս կանգնում էինք կուլիսներում, որպեսզի տեսնենք թե այս անգամ ի՞նչ նոր բան է նա անելու: Մենք համոզվածեինք, որ շուտով իմպրովիզացիա է լինելու եւ դա հանճարեղ իմպրովիզացիա էր լինում: Զարմանալի հնարամիտ էր: Նրա ներկայացումները սկսվում էին դալիճից լսվող հոմերական քրքիջով ու այդ քրքիջը ամբողջ ներկայացման ընթացքում շարունակվում էր: 
Ընդհանրապես Ֆրունզիկը զարմանալի մարդ էր, օրը սկսում էր երգով ու երջանիկ էր: Մյուս կողմից նրա մեջ միշտ ինչ-որ ողբերգություն տպավորություն կար»:

Ես սիրում եմ նրա բոլոր կինոդերերը, առանց բացառության:

----------


## ivy

Էսօր պատահաբար ընկա էս նամակի վրա, ու միայն որոշ ժամանակ անց տեղը բերեցի, որ Ֆրունզիկի կինն է հեղինակը: Դնչի փոսիկից ի վերջո ճանաչեցի  :Smile:  Տենց աչքի ընկնող արտաքինով ու խարիզմատիկ կնոջը, ինչքան էլ փոքր հասակում տեսած լինես, միևնույն է էդքան էլ հեշտ չի լրիվ ջնջել հիշողությունից: Ու հիշեցի իրեն:
Իր դերերից ինչ-որ պատառիկներ են մնացել հիշողությանս մեջ: Ու նաև հիշում եմ, որ ահագին տհաճ խոսակցություններ էին պտտվում Ֆրունզիկի կյանքի վրա թողած իր հետքի մասին: 

Մի խոսքով, էսօր պատահաբար հայտնաբերեցի Թամար Հովհաննիսյանին՝ արդեն ահագին մեծացած (61 տարեկան) ու հետաքրքվեցի, թե հիմա ինչ է, ով է, ինչու էր կորած տեսադաշտից: Պարզվեց, Ֆրունզիկի մահից հետո տեղափոխվել է տղայի մոտ՝ Նահանգներ, ու ապրել էնտեղ 17 տարի: Մի երկու տարի առաջ հետ է եկել ու նորից հաստատվել Հայաստանում: «Հետ եկողների» թեման ինձ նյութը կրկնակի հետաքրքիր դարձրեց, ու էդպես սկսեցի քչփորել իր մասին: 
Ահագին բաներ գտա՝ թե իր գնալու, թե հետ գալու, թե իր ու Ֆրունզիկի կյանքի մասին:

Ամբողջ երեկոս դրա վրա եմ ծախսել, բայց չեմ ափսոսում:
Բոլոր գտած-նայածս նյութերը դնում եմ էստեղ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին էլ հետաքրքիր լինի:

----------

Ariadna (07.04.2016), boooooooom (07.04.2016), Smokie (07.04.2016), Tiger29 (07.04.2016), Մուշու (07.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.04.2016), Ներսես_AM (07.04.2016)

----------

